# Large Scale Power



## ol-j (Mar 31, 2009)

I am looking for a cheap way to power a Christmas Train. I have already purchased a bunch of Bachmann indoor track and now I need some power. I Have found several of the MRC Tech II Loko Motion 2500's would this be acceptable to power my train. I would eventually like to purchase outdoor track and do a narrow guage 1:20.3 mountain railroad outside.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

You could also ask in this area.
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/view/topics/forumid/33/Default.aspx ( Traditional Power)
This is in the power and sound area down lower on the page.
Good luck
Sean


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I use an MRC 10 amp G power unit. For less that $200 it is a tough unit and very simple to use.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

It will probably work fine. I use my old MRC Dual Loco Pack V (total of 24 VA) to power our Christmas ten wheeler Annie around the tree. Its enough juice for the Annie or even a couple of Hartland trolley cars. Just make sure the smoke units are off! 











Last year it ran the Annie and an eggliner just fine - 











-Brian


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you posted the same question on another forum, but you listed the models as 2400's. 

As I said on the other thread, a bachmann big hauler, no problem, a bigger loco and you may run out of amps. Under the tree, you will not get breakneck speeds, so max voltage won't be a problem. These are not what you want to wind up with for your outdoor layout. 

I have the same one as NavyTech, and love it, good price and will run anything you can find with no problem. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I got to fiddle with one of those and thought it's pretty nice. The big lever works smoothly and lets you make small changes easily. 

But I'll NEVER give up radio control. You just don't want to go back to the throttle to change something, you want to carry it with you.


But why do you need 10 amps for a Christmas train? Just grab one of those Arito 5400's. At 1.8 amps, they'll run your Christmas train all day.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom tom tom..... 

*Read *the thread... his small transformers are ok for the bachmann bug mauler.... and he has "found" them *already*... now you tell him to buy an *additional *wimpy transformer? And then you start talking about battery power? Why?

He said he eventually wants to go outside with NG.... if he buys another DC power supply, it should be something he does not need to replace later... and will handle "regular" locos.

How about we try to give helpful opinions/data, not start waving the battery flag when the poor guy just asks about using a DC supply? 


Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

If you are going outside..MHO is to get a supply that will meet your needs even if you do not know how big you want to be outside..better to buy once and possibly pay a little more outright, then to have it cost you more to upgrade later.

The amp NT suggested is used by a couple of guys in our club, seems to work for them.
I used Mag 15s' on my layout outside when I was track powered, which may be a little more then you want to spend, but it gave me the ability to be able to expand without worry of not having enough power for the future.

If you are going to run cars with lights AND use smoke, and run more then 1 train I suggest using a minimum of a 10 amp power supply, 15 would be optimum. For potential outside application.

Yes a little much for inside X-mas train BUT you would always have the power..just incase...like a car with 400 HP..when you need it!

I sold 1of my Mag 15's on Ebay, I bought it when they were $250...it sold for $200 4 years later. 

Mag 15s' are made by BridgeWerks..here is their web site.

http://www.bridgewerks.com/

May the force guide you to the correct selection.


Bubba


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Greg, Greg, Greg,

_I _took your sage (well *bold--*I love puns) advice and went back to *read* the post. What he actually said, was "... I have found several of the MRC Tech II Loko Motion 2500's would this be acceptable to power my train." That is a genu-wine cut 'n paste, in them thar quotes. 'Found' does not = 'have', or in your words "... if he buys another..." which implies he has small--er, wimpy--transformers already. He didn't say he had. He said he had 'track'. He said he has a need for power supplies.









So, 'Tom, Tom, Tom,' is Torby's front name? Wondered why he never used it. (snicker). 'Tom Cubed' is kinda clumsy, huh?









I will not address myself to the battery issue, not wishing to duck incoming fire. All I know about it is, it isn't for me.









Howsumever, I seriously doubt ol' Torb was waving flags. Cameras, yeah. I can see him in my mind's eye, waving a camera. See what avatars can do to an aged mind?







I think he was just advancing an opinion, as you advocate.

Les
(Moonlighting as a Philadelphia lawyer)









All above tongue-in-cheek, lest my feeble attempt at humor not come across


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a Super Blue model 156. It has power and to spare for my engines and_ power-hungry_ Aristo coaches. My son’s layout _was_ powered by a Tech II 2500 HO transformer. We found though, that two trains could be run only if the smoke and lights were shut off on the coaches. This wasn’t acceptable, so I broke down and bought the Blue. It serves my needs beautifully. There is even some ability to walk around with the controller. In fact, it sat in the house whilst the trains were running outside. The drop didn't cause sufficient loss of power to be a problem, or even be noticable. The Super Blue is produced by Chicago Model International.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

ha ha Les good one... I am indeed chuckling... 

His name is Tom Ruby.... if Shad would transfer post counts, I think a lot of people would put their real names... there's been a number of times I knew the same person as two different identities because they had different names on different forum sites. 

Yep, I took it to mean "found" as "available for purchase" after reading it over... but my point is why tell him to "find" another different wimpy supply... the wimpy supplies will work for what he showed... my advice is to bite the bullet and get something that can be used for larger trains, like NavyTech showed... 

I have to give Tom a hard time though, it's the law! ha ha ha!! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I was suggesting RC for outdoors. We carry Trackside TE's all over the Botanic, and there's no way you could get along with knobs there. The Midwest RAILS outfit uses them for their Modular layout. I'm the only battery idiot at either. 

Just be careful not to forget the batteries in one you don't use for a few months. I used this one in Nov, Dec and Jan at the Botanic's winter display, and forgot it in the car. 










 
"Torby" is my name, "Tom Ruby" with a few letters missing. Just call out "Hey Tom!" here, or at any train event, and you'll quickly see why I call myself "Torby."


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So if the next guy asks only about battery, I expect you to put up pictures about track power Tom! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

If all you want to run is a Christmas train, the Aristocraft ART 5400 will work just fine. You can buy them every day on ebay for 20.00$. At one time I had three of them.I can't see why you have to spend 200.00$

Paul


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 04/01/2009 7:35 AM
Tom tom tom..... 

*Read *the thread... his small transformers are ok for the bachmann bug mauler.... and he has "found" them *already*... now you tell him to buy an *additional *wimpy transformer? And then you start talking about battery power? Why?

He said he eventually wants to go outside with NG.... if he buys another DC power supply, it should be something he does not need to replace later... and will handle "regular" locos.

How about we try to give helpful opinions/data, not start waving the battery flag when the poor guy just asks about using a DC supply? 


Greg 





WOOF !


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That remote is usually used with track power


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I can second the recommendation for using a bridgewerks as my father uses one and it it very nice control and durable. It would last you a long time and cand handle any out door purposes

I am assuming that your looking for something better than a 1amp unit for a small layout and want something that can grow with you without adding extra components like transmitters and batteries to your locos as you get more stuff. The big question for you is what do you want to do in the future as you get bigger every year?


I am not knocking RC or DCC as they work good as well if thats the direction you want to go.

I chose DC only to reduce the initial cost so that I can spend my hard earned money on track, box cars, and Locos. This allowed me to get track down and have fun first. If I end up getting 5 or 6 locos in the next 3 years or so I can still run them on DC and if I want to switch to DCC or RC then I will put my money into it.


My main thought when starting this hobby was get track down and play and see what I enjoy most out of the hobby. After plugging away at it for a year now I can say that the most enjoyable part of the hobby for me is Kitbashing and building structures. Therefore that is what I am going to continue spending money on untill my iterest change.


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm currently using an MTH Z-4000 transformer. Running AC power with a couple of Airwire equipped GP40's.

Also have a 12 amp bridge rectifier, to convert AC to DC, so I can run a couple other locomotives I have.
Nice thing is, the GP40's run great on either AC or DC power.

Please note though, that I already had the Z-4000 to operate my 3 rail collection!
Just saved me the time/trouble of having to locate and purchase a seperate power supply for the G scale stuff.


----------

